# Weekly Competition 2020-07



## Mike Hughey (Feb 11, 2020)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R U2 F U2 F U2 R' U'
*2. *R2 U2 R' U2 R F R2 F U2
*3. *F2 U2 F R' F R' U F2 U2
*4. *U' F' U' F' R F' U F' R'
*5. *R' F' U' F R' U F2 R

*3x3x3*
*1. *B L2 D2 B2 D2 U2 B L2 B R2 U' L' B U L2 F2 R2 B L' F'
*2. *B2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 D F D' B U2 L U' L R' D L'
*3. *R' F2 D2 L' D2 L U2 L B2 L F2 D' B R' U2 B2 U' B' R2 B'
*4. *U2 L2 R2 B U2 B R2 F2 D2 F D' F' L B D L' D' U' L D'
*5. *U L2 U' B U' L2 F2 U' L' U2 D2 R2 D2 B U2 D2 B2 L2 B' D2

*4x4x4*
*1. *B2 F' R2 D2 Uw' B Fw2 Rw2 F Rw' Fw2 F' U2 B' Fw2 R D' Rw F' R2 D2 Rw2 R2 Fw Uw' L' B D2 Fw' Rw U L' B Fw R2 D U2 Rw2 R2 F
*2. *Rw R' Fw L2 F' L' Rw' Fw' D U' R Uw' L D2 U R2 F Uw F2 Uw2 L' Rw B2 Fw2 D2 B2 D B2 Uw2 F' R B' Uw R F Uw' R D' Uw U'
*3. *D2 U' F D' L B' L2 Rw B2 D' R U B Uw B' Fw' F2 Rw2 D B Fw' R' Fw' Uw' L2 F Uw2 L' U L' U Rw' R2 Fw F Uw U2 L B2 F'
*4. *D' Uw B D' Fw' L' B2 Uw2 F U2 Fw Uw2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 F U F U' Fw2 F' U2 F L Rw2 R D' L' B Fw R2 U2 Rw2 F' Rw D U2 R U B
*5. *L U F' R Uw2 U' Rw2 R' Fw' U F' Uw U Rw Fw' U Rw U B' R Fw' F R' Uw' Fw2 F2 Rw' B2 Rw D' L' Rw' F2 R B Fw2 U F2 L B

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw2 Uw2 U F' Uw2 U2 B2 Uw2 Lw Rw R2 Bw' Fw Rw2 Bw L' R' U2 B2 Bw Fw' Lw' B U' Lw' R' U B2 L' R2 D2 Dw' Bw' F R2 B2 Dw2 B2 Fw F2 Dw' Fw' L Uw' F2 Dw R' Bw U B2 Bw F2 D' Dw2 F Lw Dw' Rw2 R F'
*2. *Dw2 Lw' D Fw Rw F' L2 R' Dw' U R' B R2 Uw2 R' Dw2 U2 Bw2 U2 R' F Rw' Dw' U' B2 Bw2 D Rw2 Uw' Bw' Dw U' B' U2 Bw Dw2 Rw2 B' Fw2 Uw Bw' Lw Bw' Fw Dw2 L2 Rw2 R B' Lw F' D' Uw B2 Dw2 L F2 Uw U2 Lw'
*3. *L' Uw U L' R' Uw2 Bw' D2 R' D2 Lw' R2 Bw F Rw' Dw Uw' L2 F2 R' Fw' D' Dw' Uw' Bw' Fw2 L' Uw2 L' D2 U2 Bw' L B2 Bw2 Fw' Dw L' Bw Fw F' Lw' Rw2 R' Fw2 Lw Rw' Dw Rw2 Uw Bw Lw D L2 Rw R Dw Rw' D Lw'
*4. *F' R' Bw' Lw' R' Dw Bw2 F' U' Rw' D L F Dw2 Uw' Bw' Fw2 F L' Lw' Rw2 R Uw' Lw' Uw2 Fw' Lw F2 L2 Rw R Uw' F Dw2 F' L' D' Dw' Uw' R Bw2 Dw2 U Lw' Dw2 Bw' F' U Bw2 Fw F' Rw' Fw F Rw' B Uw2 Fw2 L2 R'
*5. *Dw U2 B' U' R' F' Rw U' F2 L' Uw R B2 D' Dw U2 B' Lw' R' D Dw' Uw' Bw' F U' R Dw2 U' Fw2 F' R2 Fw Lw2 R U' Bw2 L2 B' Fw' F' D Rw2 Fw2 L' R' B' Fw F2 Uw' F2 Rw' R2 Bw' Fw Rw' D2 Bw2 R2 U2 L'

*6x6x6*
*1. *3F2 2D U2 2R2 U2 2B 2L 2F' 2R' 2B 2U2 R' 2B2 U 2R 2U F2 2R F' 2D2 3U2 3F' F2 3R' 2B' F' L2 3R 3U' 2F' 2L2 B 3F' R2 B' 2F 2U2 U 2F' 2R' R 3U' U' 2L2 F' 3U2 2R B2 2U2 U 3F 2L' D2 2L2 2R' F' L' 2B F' 2L' D2 2U 2F' 2D 2U2 2L 2R2 3F2 3R2 F'
*2. *D' L 2B L2 R' 3F2 2D2 3F' U' F 2R' F' 3R2 R2 3F 2U 3F' 2F' 2L2 2B2 3F' 2F' D 3F2 D 3U' B2 L' 2R2 3F' 2F' U' 2L 3R D2 2F 3R2 2R U2 L2 2D F D' U2 2F' L2 2D 3R 2F2 2L2 2R F' 2R 3F2 2L' 2B2 3F2 2F2 F 3U2 3F' 2U U2 2B 3F2 2U 2R' 2B 3R' 2F
*3. *D 2U2 U2 3R' 2D 3U2 U2 R' D2 2L2 2R' R' 3U2 L2 3R' 3F' 2L2 2R2 F' 2L' 2R 2F 2D2 2U R' 2D' 2L' 3R 2D' 3U2 3R 2D B 2B2 F2 2U U R2 3U' U' B 2B L' B' 3F2 U L D 3R2 2D' 2L2 B2 2B 2F F 3U2 U2 2L' 3R2 2R2 3F' F2 2D2 U' L 2R 3F2 2F 3R' 2R2
*4. *L 3R 2R' R2 B 2B 2U' 3F' F2 3R 2R 2B 3F' 2R 2D 3U' 2F2 R' 2F2 D' R2 D' 2U' 2R B F' D' B' 2L2 B F' 3U 2B' R2 F' 2R2 D B2 L' B2 2R2 2B2 2F' F' 3R 2R' 2D2 2R' 2D 3U' L' F' 3U L2 B2 F2 3U 2R B F R 3U' 2L2 2D' 3R' 3U L 2L2 2R2 2U
*5. *2L' D 2D2 2U' 2L2 2D' B' 2D2 B' 3U' 2R B' 2F2 3U 2U' 2R 2U' F2 3U2 L' R2 B' 3R2 2D U' 2B' 2D2 2B' 2R 2B 3F2 3U 2L' F2 2D 3U 3R' 2B2 U B2 F' U B 3F 3U R D' 3R' B' 2B 3U 3R2 2F2 3R2 D' 3U 2U' 2L' 2R 2B F' R 2B2 F2 2L2 2D 2U2 U' 2B2 2F2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3U 2F 2R' D2 2D' 3L' 3U2 2B' 3D2 3U2 2F2 2D 3B D 2D2 3D' 3U' 3B 2U2 2L' B 3B 3F F 2L 3F2 3D R' B2 U' F' L 2F2 2U2 U B' F U' 3L' R2 F2 3L' U 2L' 2R D' B2 2F' 3U' B2 2F 3R 3B' U 3R 2R2 D2 2D U2 3B' 3F 2D 2L 2B2 2U 2R' B 2D2 3F2 2U 3L2 2F' F2 2D' 3U2 U' R' 2D2 2B' 3B' 3F' 2F2 3L2 2F 3U' L 3R2 2R' B' 2B 3F' 2F2 2D 3R' 3F 3L 2B' 3B2 3U 2F'
*2. *2F2 3D2 U2 R 2B2 2U' 3R2 D' 2R2 2D' 3D' 3U 2U2 U 3B 3U B 3D 2L 2B2 2D2 3U' 2F' L2 2D2 3D2 3F2 2U' 2B 2L B' 3U2 2U' 3B' 3D' R' 2D' 3U2 2U2 U' 3R' 3U B 3B' 3F2 D' 2D2 B2 3F 2U2 B U2 L2 U2 2F 2D 3U' F 3R2 2R U R' D 2F' D2 3B 2D 2B2 3B' F2 L D U' 2L 3D' L2 2D2 U' L' B 2F R2 2U2 L 3R2 B' 2B R' 2U' 2B 2D 3R' 3D' F2 3L2 2F 3R2 3U' B2 3B2
*3. *2L' B' 2B' 2F 3U2 2U 3L' 3R' 2U2 3L2 3R2 F 2L 2B' 3F' 2U2 L 2F' 2L 2R2 U' B' 3F2 2F2 D' R' F' 2U' 3L2 R 3F2 L D2 2D 2L2 2R 3B' 3D 2U 3F D L D2 2D 2U2 3L' 3D2 B2 D' 3D' L2 3L' 3R 3D' 2B2 R 3U2 2R 2B2 3B2 2R 3B F 2L 3L 3R2 F 2D L' 3D L2 R2 B 2B2 3F2 2D 3D2 3U' 2U 3B 3L2 3B 2D2 3U2 L B2 3D' 3U2 U' 2F' D U2 2B' 3B 3F2 D2 2B 3F F 3L2
*4. *2L R2 3B' D 3U 2F2 L B' 3B2 R2 3U2 R2 F2 3D' B' 3L2 D2 3D' U' 2F' R F2 3R2 3F2 2D2 3F' 3R D2 3F2 2F 3L B 3U2 L' 2L' B' 3F2 2L2 3D' 2L2 2U U 2L 2U 2B 3R2 3F 2F' 3L' 3B' F 2D 3U2 L 2R2 R 2B2 2F2 3U L' B 2F 3D2 2U' 3L' 2F 3R 2D 2U2 R 2F 3U2 F 2R2 2D' U' 3B2 2F' L2 3U2 3B2 3L 2U' B2 3R2 F' 3D' U 3F2 2D U 3L' D 2D2 B 2F 2U2 2R' F2 U'
*5. *F' R' 2U2 L 2B2 2L2 2F' R' 2F 3U2 B F2 2L' 3D 3R2 R B' F R 3B F 2L' 3L 3R2 3U' 3L' 3R' D B' 2B F' 2D2 R' 2B2 3B' F' D 2D' B2 2F2 3U 3L 3U' B 3F2 L2 3L2 3R 2B 3F' 3L' 3B 2L' 3F2 D2 L 3R' 2R2 3D' 2U2 3L' R2 3B 3D B' 2R R2 2B D B' 2L2 2F' F D' 3D2 L 3R 2B' 3D' L' 3L2 F2 L2 R2 3B2 2F2 2D 2B2 L' 2D' 2R' 3B' U2 F' L 2L 3D' 3R 2R2 R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' R U R' U2 R F' U R2
*2. *F U' R2 F U R U R2 U2
*3. *R U F' R' U R2 F' R U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 R' U2 B' R' B2 D' B' L2 F U' R F2 R2 B' F2 L D' B' R2 Fw' Uw'
*2. *U B2 L2 U' L2 R D' B L2 R' B R B U F2 R2 U' R U' L2 D2 Fw' Uw2
*3. *B U F2 U' L' U F' U L2 R U' D2 R F B D2 U' R F L' F2 Rw' Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F Uw F2 D' Fw' Uw B2 Fw Rw2 R U B' Fw2 F Rw D' Uw' U L2 Rw' R2 Uw' Fw2 R F L2 Rw Fw2 R Fw2 U Rw' B' U B2 D R' U' F Rw'
*2. *B' U' B' F2 Uw' L D' F2 Uw Rw R2 D' B2 L2 Rw R U' B U B Uw U B' Fw U B Rw2 F D U2 B L' D U2 R' D2 L2 Rw' Fw2 Rw'
*3. *Rw R D Fw2 R D Fw' L Rw2 R U' Rw' D2 L' B Rw Uw' B' L' Rw' R2 U2 L Rw' Uw Fw Rw R U2 B L2 Fw D L Fw2 Uw2 U' L Fw L2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' Uw' Bw2 R' Uw2 B' D2 U L B' F U' L2 D' Uw2 B2 D Rw U2 R B2 Fw2 R' Bw Uw2 Lw' Bw Lw2 Rw U' Bw2 U2 B Bw2 F L2 Bw2 L R2 Bw Fw2 Lw D Dw2 U' Rw' Uw' Fw2 F' Lw2 Dw L' Lw' Fw2 Lw' Rw' R' Bw2 Uw' L
*2. *Lw D2 Uw2 B2 Bw' D Fw2 D Dw' B' Dw' Fw' R2 U L' Lw R Dw Lw2 Rw' U2 B' D2 Uw B' Fw Uw2 B2 Rw' B Uw' Bw L2 Uw Fw' F Rw2 R' D2 L' Rw R D2 U' F D Dw2 B Bw2 D R' B L Uw' Fw' Dw' F2 D' F2 Uw'
*3. *R' Dw2 Rw' D2 U B Uw' U2 Bw' Fw' Rw D2 L' Lw D' F2 Dw' Fw' Dw' U' L2 B Bw L2 U' Rw2 D' Dw Bw2 Fw' Lw' Dw B' F' R2 D' Uw Lw2 U' L2 Lw2 D2 F Dw2 U Lw2 Rw' D2 Uw Fw Rw Uw' Bw U B' D R B2 Fw Lw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' 2R2 3F2 2U2 U' R' 2D 2B2 2U2 B' 2B 3U B2 L' 3F2 3R' F2 D' 2U' U' 3F2 2L2 3R' 2R2 2U 2B' 2L B 2F' 2D' B 3U2 R' F' 3U 2B 2F 2D' B2 3R D 2D' 2U2 2R U2 2L' 2D' B 3F F 2R' F2 D2 2D 3U 2U2 L 2B' 2R' U2 B' 2F2 U2 3F D2 3U' R2 2D2 B' 2D2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3L 3D R2 D2 2B' U 3F 2L' 2B2 2R' F2 L2 2F' D 2L' 3L2 2B' 2F2 3D 2R' 3U2 2B2 2F' D 2D2 3U 2U2 2F D 3U' B' 2D2 3L' 2R 3U 3R2 R D 2L 2D' 3F D' 2F 2L' 3R2 B 2F F2 2D 2L2 2B2 2U' B 3F D' F2 2D 2B2 F2 D' 2D2 B' 3F F2 3R 2R2 D2 2D 3D 3U 2U' L2 3L' 2R2 D' 2L2 2R' 3D L 2B 3R2 R2 3U' 3R U2 3L' D2 2B2 3R 2R' 2F U 2L2 2U L 2L' 3D2 F2 2U' F

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F L U B' F L' U' B2 F L2 R U2 F2 D U' B2 R B' Rw Uw'
*2. *D L F2 L B' D F' R' U F2 B U B' F2 D' L B D' U' B' L2
*3. *R2 U F' R' L' D L' F2 B' D F L' U R' B D' F2 R D' Fw' Uw
*4. *D F2 D2 L2 B' U2 L2 R' D2 F' D2 L' B R U L U B' L' Fw Uw2
*5. *D R' F2 R U2 D2 L R' B' U' B' U L2 F' D B2 F R F Rw' Uw2
*6. *B L' B' D2 U2 F D' L U' B2 F2 D U' F' U' B U' R' B Rw Uw2
*7. *F' R' U' F U' L2 D L' B D L' B' D2 F B' R' L2 B2 U L U2 Rw2 Uw
*8. *D2 B' U L F L' D L U2 R D R U2 R' F2 L' B L2 U2 Rw' Uw2
*9. *B' F2 L' B D F' D' F' U' L R' F U2 B2 D2 R2 L2 U D' R2
*10. *R2 B2 R B L' R2 F' R2 U' F2 U F2 B R2 L' F2 D' F' L2 D2 L2 Fw Uw2
*11. *B' L U L' U R2 F' R L F' D F L2 B2 L' U R U R' Fw Uw
*12. *U2 B L' B' R2 D F B R' D U2 R2 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R D' L'
*13. *R U' D' B2 L2 D' B' R2 U2 F' B2 L D B' R2 F2 U D' L' Fw Uw2
*14. *R F2 B R L F' B2 L' D B2 U' F' B2 L R D R U F' L2 F' Rw2 Uw2
*15. *D' B2 L R' U2 D2 B U B' L U2 L' B' L2 U2 R' L U' D2 Rw2 Uw2
*16. *R2 U2 L' D' F2 L2 B2 R2 U' F' U' F2 U' B2 R' F' B' L R' Fw Uw'
*17. *D L2 D L U L2 U2 R' L' U2 L2 R' F' R' L' B' U2 D2 L R2 Fw Uw
*18. *B2 D2 U2 F' U D B R' F2 U' F2 U B2 L B2 L D R2 F' U' D2 Fw' Uw
*19. *U L' R U L2 R' F' B R U' F D' L D2 R2 L D B2 F2 U' Fw' Uw'
*20. *R D2 R' D2 F' R2 L' D B R B D' L' B F' R L2 B L2 Fw' Uw
*21. *U2 F' B' L F' D2 L U D R F' D F' D2 F' U2 F2 U B' Rw' Uw'
*22. *U' F2 B2 R' L2 B R' L2 D' R2 U L R U L F D' U F2 B' D' Fw' Uw2
*23. *U B2 D2 R' F B' D L' U2 D F2 L B U2 B D' L2 F2 R Fw' Uw
*24. *L2 D' R2 B' F R2 B2 D2 U F U R2 U F' L2 U B2 D F' U2 Rw Uw2
*25. *D' R2 B R L2 D' B' F2 R2 L B' D' F B' L D' L2 D' R' B' Rw Uw2
*26. *R D2 R' L U2 D' B2 F R F U D' L' R B' D L R' D Fw' Uw'
*27. *B D2 U' L2 U F2 R2 U B' D L B' L2 D' B U R B' D2 U R2 Fw Uw
*28. *L2 R' F' R D F' B' U' L R' F' D L B' L2 R D2 B' D' Fw
*29. *R' F2 R B' F' D2 L' R2 U B' R U2 B R2 U B L B' D' B' Rw Uw
*30. *F L2 R2 U2 L' R' F' L' B U' L' B' L' B' F U2 F' D L F' R2 Fw Uw'
*31. *F2 B R2 B' U R F' L2 D2 R2 U2 D2 B' F' R' L' U2 D' B2 D' Rw2 Uw
*32. *F' D R2 B' L2 F L2 U2 R F2 R2 U2 F L' D U' B U' L Fw' Uw
*33. *B2 L2 D' R2 U' R' B U D' B D2 L U L U2 F L' B' D' Fw Uw
*34. *B L2 F' D2 U' F' U B F L R' B R2 D' R' B' U R D' R Fw' Uw
*35. *D' R D2 F' L D' R2 F' B D2 R F2 B' L D' U2 B U' D F U' Fw' Uw2
*36. *L' D' R' D L2 D' U F U' L D2 F D2 U L2 D U2 L2 U B2 F' Rw Uw
*37. *B D F' U F2 B2 L2 U L' D' B F2 L' D B2 L' R2 U F2 Rw2 Uw'
*38. *U' R2 L D' R2 L F2 L' D2 B' F2 D' R' B D' B2 L' F D' R2 F' Rw Uw'
*39. *R2 D U' B2 D L2 R' B F2 D L B2 L2 D' U' R' L U' D F L' Fw Uw
*40. *D2 U2 B' R L2 F' B' R' L D' R' B' R' B' F2 U D L2 D Rw2 Uw'
*41. *U2 F L' D L F B2 U B2 U D' L B D2 F' R2 U' D' B' R2 B Rw'
*42. *B2 U L2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 F R2 U' F2 L' F2 R L D' U B Rw' Uw
*43. *F' B' R' U' L' R2 U2 D2 R' U' B' D2 L2 R' D' R L2 U' R2 Fw' Uw'
*44. *D' B' D' U' L2 R U2 L' R B2 D' U' F U R' B' F2 L2 U' Rw2 Uw'
*45. *R2 B L2 B' L' U F2 B2 L2 F2 B2 D2 F2 B2 R2 U L' B' L2 D Fw Uw'
*46. *L2 B R D' R2 U B2 R2 B' R B' F' L' U2 R' D' U F2 L U' D2 Fw' Uw
*47. *B' F' L R2 B L2 U L2 B D2 R B D B D2 U B F L F L2 Fw' Uw
*48. *R2 U2 L B2 R' B L D R' D2 L' B2 L' U' F' B L B L B D2 Fw Uw
*49. *R2 D' F' R L' F R D' F L' F R' B' L R2 F' D2 U L2 Fw Uw'
*50. *F D' R2 D2 U2 L' F' U' F B2 R2 D' U' R B F' D' B2 F2 Rw' Uw'
*51. *U D' B U' F2 U L2 U L R2 U' R' U' L2 U F2 B L B R2 Fw' Uw2
*52. *R2 D B' D' L D2 F2 L D2 R' D L' R' D' B2 L' U2 R2 L2 D Fw Uw
*53. *F' L2 B2 R' F2 R2 U L U D' F' R2 L U' F U2 R' L2 F2 B Rw Uw
*54. *U2 D R' L F D' U B2 L R F R U2 D F U2 B U2 R L2 B2 Rw Uw
*55. *R2 B R D R' D2 U L F' R' F2 B' U B' D' F2 L' R' U2 B Rw' Uw2
*56. *R2 D' B L D' R B2 R2 D2 F' U' B2 D' R' D2 U2 F2 L D2
*57. *B L' F D' U2 L' F2 L2 R2 B F' D2 F2 L B' D B R' D' F' Uw
*58. *U' L2 F' D L' B' R2 D' F B2 D2 R D U B' L U' F2 B2 D2 Fw' Uw2
*59. *F' R2 F R F2 L2 B F2 U R D F2 B L' F U B U' F2 Rw' Uw2
*60. *B R U R2 F' R' D2 L2 D' L2 U' L D U R F2 U2 D2 B2 Rw2 Uw2
*61. *L2 U2 L2 B' R' U2 F U R2 U2 L2 R2 D' R2 U B' U2 B' D' Fw Uw
*62. *D' L' F D' B' U2 R F2 U' F U L2 D2 U F' D' R' B' F2 Rw2 Uw2
*63. *B2 D' R L2 F' L2 D' F2 B' L' D' L' B2 U2 D' B R D' B L F2 Rw Uw'
*64. *F U2 F U B' R2 D U F R2 B' D L U' F2 B' R2 D2 F Rw2 Uw'
*65. *L' B' R U D' F' R L' F' B' L R2 U' L2 R' U' R2 B2 R' B D2 Rw2 Uw
*66. *D2 U' R2 L D F' R2 B2 R' F2 D U L U B' L' R' B L2 F U Rw2
*67. *B2 D2 U R D2 U' B2 F' D2 B R' B2 F2 D U R2 U' D' B' Rw Uw'
*68. *D' L2 R' D L2 D2 R U L F' U2 B' L' F L' D' F2 B' L' B2 Rw Uw'
*69. *U B' F U' D' B2 R' F2 U2 L2 B F' U' B' U2 B2 L' R2 D' B' R2 Fw' Uw'
*70. *F L' R' U' F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 L' R2 D' L D2 U2 R' F2 D2 Fw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 R2 D R2 U' B2 D B2 U F2 D L' B2 D F' L2 D' U B' L2 D2
*2. *B2 U2 B' R2 D L2 B' R L2 D' L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 D2
*3. *F2 U2 L2 D2 R' U2 R' B2 R D2 R D' F U2 R' U2 L' F' U2 R'
*4. *U' F2 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 D' U2 L2 R2 B' L' D2 L U R' U2 L F' U2
*5. *U2 B2 F L2 B F U2 R2 U2 F' R' F U2 R' D L' U2 R2 B2 F2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B U2 F U2 F' L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F L' D B' F R U' F L' D U'
*2. *R2 U2 B' U2 F' R2 B U2 B2 D2 F2 U L D2 B' F R F2 R D U
*3. *F2 U' R2 D R2 B2 U' B2 D B2 U2 F R' B2 U2 R2 B2 D' F' R'
*4. *F2 U' R2 D B2 U B2 F2 U L2 U L R2 F' R D B F2 R' F L
*5. *D' R2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 D' R B D' F2 R2 B' L' B2 L' D

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L' D F2 B U F B' U' L' F' U' B2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U'
*2. *L2 B2 F2 R B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R' B R2 F' R U L2 F' D R2 D' B'
*3. *F U' L2 U2 L F2 D L2 B' U' B2 L2 U D L2 D F2 L2 D2 R2
*4. *U L2 U2 F D' F U' D2 B' R' F2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 D2 F2 U' R2 U'
*5. *L2 D R2 D' B2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 L' U' L' D U' B R F L'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D B2 F2 D B2 D2 R2 B2 F2 D' B2 U F U' L F' D F2 L B R' F' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R2 U2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 U2 L2 R2 U F' R B' R2 B' F2 U2 L F' U2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D F U' B U' F2 D B2 D2 R B' R2 F' D2 F2 B' L2 B' U2 D2 L2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R' U' F' U F' R U2 F2 R2 U'
*3. *R D2 B D R' B2 L' U' L2 D F U2 F D2 F R2 F' U2 F2 L2 B
*4. *L Uw' F U2 Fw' L2 B Rw B2 Fw' U2 B' U2 R F2 D2 L2 R2 B F Uw2 B' Uw' B2 U2 Fw2 D' U' Rw2 R F' Rw2 F L2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw' L2 R Fw

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U' F' U2 F2 R2 U' R U'
*3. *U' B2 U' L2 R2 U' L2 D' U' F2 L' F' D' L' B' R D' B L' B2
*4. *Rw Fw2 U Rw' Uw' Rw2 R2 D' Uw2 Rw U2 Fw2 Uw L Fw2 D' L B Uw2 L2 U' F Uw2 U Rw' B' L' D Uw2 U Fw2 Rw' Uw' Fw' F Rw2 Uw' Fw2 U' R'
*5. *L2 Lw2 B2 Dw' Uw' F' Rw2 D2 Dw2 L Fw D Rw F L Bw F Lw' Fw D2 Rw' U L Rw R Bw2 L Bw' Uw U Bw Uw' R' Uw Lw2 Bw2 F Rw' U' B U Lw' Bw' Fw F L2 Rw2 Dw' Fw Dw' Uw2 Bw2 L' U2 Rw2 Uw' R D2 Uw' R2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *F R' F R2 U' F' U' F2 U
*3. *D B R B' L' U' F2 U' R2 D2 L2 U2 F' D2 L2 B' D2 L2 B
*4. *Fw' F Uw L U2 R2 D B' L' F2 Rw Uw L2 Fw2 F2 Rw' U' B' Fw' Rw2 R2 Uw2 U' R' D' Uw B U B' F' D Uw' U2 Fw F D2 R Fw D Uw
*5. *Bw2 Uw R2 B Fw' D Dw2 F' Rw' R' Uw2 F2 U2 Rw B' D2 Dw Fw2 Rw' R Dw Rw' R2 Dw2 B2 Bw2 L2 D F2 Rw' B2 Lw' Bw' Dw2 Uw' R U' B Fw L2 U Rw2 B' D' Dw' R' Dw2 B2 Lw' D' U Lw B' Bw2 U2 Lw Dw2 Rw' Uw U'
*6. *2R 2D2 B' 3F2 2F 3U B2 2L B2 D 2D 2L' 3R2 3F' 3U2 B2 L2 3U 2L2 3U2 3R B2 F2 D' 2B 2U' R' 2F D2 L' 3R' 2D' 2R 3F' L 3R F 3U' 3R' R' 2B 2R F2 2D' 2L2 2R U' 2B2 R2 U' 2L D 2L' B 2F 3R 2B' 3U' B' F2 2L 3R 2F2 R2 D' 2B2 3U' R2 D' U2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R' F U2 F' R F R
*3. *B' D2 F U2 L2 B' U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D L' U F2 L' F2 R2 F' U2
*4. *Uw2 L Uw' F2 R' B' F' Uw' L2 Rw2 R D' Rw U' B' Fw' D L2 B Rw R2 B F' R Uw Rw' Fw Uw' L' B2 Fw' F L2 B' F' Uw Rw B' Rw2 R
*5. *D Dw2 U2 Lw2 Rw' Bw2 Dw B' F2 Rw' B2 Uw R' D Fw2 D' F2 Dw B' Lw' B' Bw U' L Lw2 Fw L' B' Lw Rw2 Fw' L' B F' Uw B2 Fw' Uw' B' Fw F2 L2 F2 U Rw2 Bw2 Rw2 D2 Dw Bw' Fw' Lw2 R D' Bw2 Lw Rw' F' U Rw
*6. *D2 L 2L' 2B 2F2 L 2L 3R2 2R 2B 2D2 2U' U2 2L2 2R R2 2B F' 2L 2F F' 3U' 2U U L' 2R' B' 2B2 3R 3F 2F U 2B 2R 3F 2F2 3R R2 2D L' R' U2 B' 3R 2R' R2 3F 2R 2B 3R 2R U2 2L2 2D2 U' F 2L' 2F 2R' 2D2 3U2 2L 3R 2R2 D F' L2 2L' 3R 2R'
*7. *3F 2U' U 2L2 2D 2U2 B 3R' 2D' 3L U2 B 2B2 3U 3L2 R' B' L 2L R 2B' L' U2 B 2B2 R2 D R D2 3D2 3B2 3F' 2L2 3L 2R' D2 B' 3R2 F2 2U L 3L' 2R' 2U' 3R 2F2 3U2 2F2 F 3L2 2B 2D' 3U 3L2 3R' 2F' 3U' L2 3D' U' R 3U 2B 2D 3D' R2 3D 3F 3U' 2L2 3L2 3U R2 2B' 3F2 F2 3D2 3U' L2 2B 3D2 3R2 2B 3U 2L2 2R R2 B' 3B F' L 2B' 3U U' R' 2F2 2D' 3R' 2R B

*Clock*
*1. *UR0+ DR3+ DL2- UL6+ U5- R6+ D2+ L0+ ALL2+ y2 U2- R1- D2+ L5+ ALL2- UR DR UL 
*2. *UR2+ DR1- DL3+ UL3- U0+ R2- D6+ L1- ALL1- y2 U1+ R5- D2- L2+ ALL1- UL 
*3. *UR5- DR5+ DL5+ UL5+ U4- R2- D2- L6+ ALL1- y2 U5+ R2+ D2+ L3+ ALL3+ UL 
*4. *UR4+ DR2- DL5- UL3+ U4- R0+ D5+ L2- ALL3+ y2 U4- R5- D4+ L1+ ALL4- DR DL UL 
*5. *UR5+ DR6+ DL3- UL5- U4- R1- D3+ L1- ALL5+ y2 U3- R2- D3+ L2- ALL3- DR DL UL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U B' R B' L U' B l b' u'
*2. *L' U' L' B U B' U' R' l b u'
*3. *U R B U' L' R B U' R' l r' b u
*4. *U R' L R' U' R' U' R' r b' u
*5. *L' U R U R U' R B' r b' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 6) / (-1, 5) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (6, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 1) / (-2, 0)
*2. *(4, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, 2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (3, -3) / (5, -1) / (3, 1) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, 5)
*3. *(1, 3) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 4) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (3, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 2) / (-5, 0) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (3, 0)
*4. *(4, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-1, 5) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, -2)
*5. *(0, -1) / (1, -5) / (-4, 5) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (0, 4) / (-2, -1) / (-1, -4)

*Skewb*
*1. *B L B R' L R U' R' B U' B
*2. *R B R B L' R L R' B' R' U'
*3. *L B R L' U' L' B L' R' U L
*4. *B L U' L' B U' R' B' U R' U'
*5. *L B U L' B L' U' B' L B' R'

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. * R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*3. * R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U
*4. * R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*5. * R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *F2 R' U' F U F' U R' U2
*3. *F' L2 F U2 D' R F' R2 L U L2 U2 R2 F R2 F' B' U2 R2 F R2
*4. *D2 B U' Fw' D2 Rw D2 Uw2 B Uw2 F2 R D L Uw2 Rw Uw2 L' R2 Fw' D2 Rw' Uw' F2 L' D' U' Fw D2 B2 Fw' Rw' F' D' B' L2 Uw2 U' B L'
*5. *Bw Fw' Uw Fw' D2 Bw' Dw' U2 Bw Lw2 F' R' B Fw' Rw2 F R' B' Fw2 F2 Uw2 F Rw Uw2 Rw D' Rw2 U2 B' Fw' L2 B' F' Lw2 B2 D' F2 Uw' Bw2 F' L2 B2 U2 R B' Fw Uw R Uw F' R2 Uw' L2 R' Bw F2 Lw Dw Lw Dw2
*OH. *R2 D B2 R2 D L2 U L2 U' F2 U F' L2 F2 L F R' F' R F' U
*Clock. *UR6+ DR6+ DL2+ UL6+ U4- R3+ D2- L1+ ALL6+ y2 U1+ R1+ D2- L2+ ALL2- UR DR 
*Mega. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *U L' B' L' U R L U' L' l' r' b u
*Square-1. *(0, -1) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (-1, 5) / (0, 3) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, 0) / (-1, -2) / (4, 0) / (0, -1)
*Skewb. *R B L U' R B U' L B R B'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *B' r' R f' r f' F f' L R B' F' L B F
*2. *r b' B' f' l' r' b f' L' R' B' L' R' F L' R'
*3. *F' L l b' f l' f F' L B' L B' L B'
*4. *L r R r R f F l f' L B' F R' B' R' F R'
*5. *F' R l r R b' l' r' b' F R' F' L B' R' B'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw' Lw' L Rw' R Lw U Bw R Lw' B' Lw' Uw' Rw' Uw Rw Uw Rw' Lw' u l' r b
*2. *Bw U L' Rw' U Lw' R Bw' U B Rw' Uw' Lw' Uw Lw Bw Uw' Bw u' l r b
*3. *Uw U' L R' Lw B' Lw Bw' U L R' Rw' Lw' Uw Rw' Uw' Rw' Bw Uw u' r' b'
*4. *Bw B' Lw Bw' U' R Bw' Lw U' Rw' Lw' Uw Bw Uw Bw Rw' l r b
*5. *Uw L Rw U B' Uw R' Bw' Lw' U' Bw Lw' Rw Lw' Bw Lw Bw' Lw l' r' b'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *R2 D L2 U R2 D L D L U2 R2 D L D L U2 R D R2 U L2 D R2 D L U2 L D L U R3 D2 L D R U2 L D2 L U2 R U L D R D R D L2 U L D
*2. *R2 D L D R U2 L D R U R D L2 U R2 D2 L3 U2 R2 D L D2 L U2 R D2 R U R D L U R U L D L D L U3 R D R D R
*3. *R D2 R U L D L U2 R D R2 U L2 D R2 U L2 D L U R D R D R U L U L D3 R U L2 D R U2 L D R U R D R U L U R D L
*4. *D R2 U L D R D L2 U R2 U L2 D R3 D L U2 R D L U L D R D L2 U R2 D2 L U R2 D L U R U L2 D R D L2 U2 R
*5. *R D L D R U L U R2 D L2 D R2 U R D L U L D R U R D L D L U2 R D2 L2 U3 R2 D2 R U2 L D R D2 L2

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D F2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 D F' L U2 B F R2 D' F2 U' L2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U R2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 U2 B' R2 D2 L U' R2 D L' B2 F2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R D R2 F' B2 L2 U R B' D F2 R' D2 L' D2 L' U2 D2 R2 B2 D2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F D F2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U2 B2 U B U F L' U2 F' R2 B2 D' L2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F B2 R L F D B' U F2 R F D2 F' D2 F' D2 B' L2 U2 B L2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *L2 U2 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 D U' R' F' L' F' U' B' F L2 B U
*2. *L2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F' D2 L2 F2 R2 F' D' L2 R' D2 U2 B D2 B R' D
*3. *U' D L F' D' R' L2 B D' F D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2
*4. *D' B2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 D' F' D L' B F2 L2 U' L D2 B'
*5. *B L2 D2 L2 F U2 B' U2 B' L2 B U R U2 B R2 U L2 D F2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. *UR UL UF UB UL UB UR UL UB UL UF UB UL UF UR UB LB UB UL RF UR UF UB UL UB UL LB UB UR RF RB UB RB LF UL UF UR RB LF UL UF UR UB UR DR DB RB DB DF RF DF UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ LB UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UF+2 LF UF-2 RF+ UR+2 UB UR RF+2 LF LB UB LB+ DB+2
*2. *UL UF UB UL UF UR UL UF UL UB UL UB UR UF LB UL UF UR UF UB UR LB UL RF UF UL UB UR UF RB UR LF UF UR UL UB UR RF LF UL UF UB RF LF UF DB RB DB RB DF RF DL DR DB DF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DR DB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- RB UL+2 LB UL-2 DR+2 DF LF+ UF+2 LF- LB
*3. *UR UL UF UB UL UF UR UB UR UL UF UR UB UL LB UL UF UR LB RF UF UR UB UL UF UB LB UB UR UL RB UB UR RB LF UF UL UB RF LF UF LF DB LB RB DB LB DR RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ LB UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- UF+2 UR UF-2 LB+2 DL LB-2 UL+ DF+ LF+2 DF+2 DB+ RB+
*4. *UF UR UB UL UF UL UB UL UB UL UB UR UB UL UF UR LB RF UF UR UF UB UR UF UR RF UF UL LB UB RB UB RB UB UR RF RB LF UF LF UF LF DB RB DR DF RF DR DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DF RF UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- DL UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ LF UL+2 LB+2 UB DF- RF UR+ DL+ LB DL LB+ RB+2 UR RB UR+2 RB+ UB RB UB+ UR+2 UB- RF+2 DL+2
*5. *UF UR UF UL UF UL UF UB UL UF UR UB UR UF RF UR UB LB UB UL LB UL RF UF UR UF UR LF UL UF UB UR RB UB UL UF UR UL LB UB LF DF RF DR DB DL DF RF UF DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LF RF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- LF- DR- DF LF+ DR+ LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UB UL+ UB UL+2 UF- LF+ UF+ LF+2 UL+ UB+ DR+2 DF+2


----------



## Jacck (Feb 17, 2020)

Just did my personal 9th success with 66:35.66[39:12.49] in 7bld to get at least one success in every blind-event this week.
And (very proud of that): it was the 100th success in the weekly competition


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 18, 2020)

Results for week 7: Congratulations to Sean Hartman, OriginalUsername, and YouCubing!

*2x2x2*(150)
1.  1.49 Legomanz
2.  1.62 Khairur Rachim
3.  1.66 MichaelNielsen


Spoiler



4.  1.67 OriginalUsername
5.  1.81 asacuber
5.  1.81 JackPfeifer
7.  1.92 NathanaelCubes
8.  1.94 TheDubDubJr
9.  1.95 TipsterTrickster
10.  1.96 daniel678
11.  1.98 thecubingwizard
12.  1.99 Sameer Aggarwal
13.  2.02 mista
14.  2.04 ExultantCarn
15.  2.06 rashyastr
16.  2.16 Luke Garrett
17.  2.17 Sean Hartman
17.  2.17 BradyCubes08
19.  2.25 JoXCuber
20.  2.38 Jscuber
21.  2.39 Rubadcar
22.  2.46 Dream Cubing
22.  2.46 tJardigradHe
24.  2.48 YouCubing
25.  2.56 JO Cubing
25.  2.56 remopihel
27.  2.63 milo black
27.  2.63 Michał Krasowski
29.  2.65 BigBoyMicah
29.  2.65 riz3ndrr
31.  2.73 AidanNoogie
32.  2.74 Logan
33.  2.77 jancsi02
34.  2.78 JustinTimeCuber
35.  2.82 midnightcuberx
35.  2.82 camcuber
37.  2.84 T1_M0
38.  2.86 DhruvA
38.  2.86 SpiFunTastic
40.  2.87 Sub1Hour
41.  2.89 eyeball321
42.  2.90 mihnea3000
43.  3.04 cuberkid10
43.  3.04 Clément B.
45.  3.08 Underwatercuber
46.  3.12 boroc226han
47.  3.16 V.Kochergin
48.  3.26 NewoMinx
49.  3.28 BraydenTheCuber
50.  3.31 Kerry_Creech
51.  3.32 G2013
52.  3.33 BradenTheMagician
53.  3.36 [email protected]
54.  3.40 MrKuba600
55.  3.41 nikodem.rudy
56.  3.45 Matthew d
57.  3.46 smackbadatskewb
57.  3.46 jvier
59.  3.48 Chris Van Der Brink
60.  3.50 DGCubes
61.  3.54 ProStar
62.  3.59 wuque man
63.  3.63 BLCuber8
64.  3.69 RileyN23
65.  3.72 Ontricus
66.  3.73 Utkarsh Ashar
67.  3.76 bennettstouder
67.  3.76 sigalig
69.  3.77 Isaac Latta
70.  3.83 PratikKhannaSkewb
71.  3.85 dollarstorecubes
72.  3.91 Aadil- ali
72.  3.91 MCuber
74.  3.93 Rollercoasterben
75.  3.94 Pyra42
76.  3.95 CrispyCubing
76.  3.95 Fred Lang
78.  4.03 Liam Wadek
78.  4.03 Antto Pitkänen
78.  4.03 lumes2121
81.  4.04 begiuli65
81.  4.04 fun at the joy
83.  4.11 trav1
84.  4.12 Neb
85.  4.14 revaldoah
85.  4.14 abhijat
87.  4.17 Alpha cuber
88.  4.19 wearephamily1719
89.  4.22 ichcubegern
89.  4.22 KrokosB
91.  4.25 abunickabhi
92.  4.26 Nard Cubes
92.  4.26 d2polld
94.  4.33 MattP98
95.  4.35 oliver sitja sichel
96.  4.38 BMcCl1
97.  4.43 colegemuth
98.  4.44 rnz.cuber
99.  4.58 bandi72006
100.  4.61 ngmh
101.  4.62 nms777
102.  4.64 VIBE_ZT
103.  4.68 Comvat
104.  4.70 michaelxfy
105.  4.81 Koen van Aller
106.  4.90 John Benwell
107.  4.94 drpfisherman
108.  5.03 swankfukinc
109.  5.05 BenChristman1
110.  5.12 topppits
111.  5.16 brad711
112.  5.27 Cube to Cube
113.  5.29 LoiteringCuber
113.  5.29 Cooki348
115.  5.34 UnknownCanvas
116.  5.41 skewbercuber
117.  5.43 SmallTownCuber
118.  5.52 Dylan Swarts
119.  5.55 Amelia
120.  5.60 [email protected]
121.  5.61 Raymos Castillo
122.  5.66 Pratyush Manas
123.  5.74 [email protected]
124.  5.76 I'm A Cuber
125.  5.96 Bogdan
126.  6.07 SonofRonan
127.  6.17 MarixPix
127.  6.17 CaptainCuber
129.  6.44 Lewis
130.  6.59 50ph14
130.  6.59 OriEy
132.  6.78 Crimson The Dragon
133.  6.91 Mike Hughey
134.  6.95 PingPongCuber
135.  7.03 ok cuber
136.  7.06 HKspeed.com
137.  8.08 Master_Disaster
138.  8.31 One Wheel
139.  8.53 Janice_leslie
140.  8.54 MEF227
141.  8.76 N4Cubing
142.  9.02 Petri Krzywacki
143.  9.06 Henry Lipka
144.  9.24 freshcuber.de
145.  9.63 sporteisvogel
146.  10.96 Jacck
147.  11.18 Adalia samaira
148.  14.68 1davey29
149.  DNF Fgaming
149.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3*(184)
1.  6.94 Khairur Rachim
2.  7.18 Sameer Aggarwal
3.  7.21 Jscuber


Spoiler



4.  7.27 Luke Garrett
5.  7.72 JackPfeifer
6.  7.79 OriginalUsername
7.  7.86 RileyN23
8.  8.08 Pixaler
9.  8.29 cuberkid10
10.  8.41 BradyCubes08
11.  8.42 ExultantCarn
12.  8.55 thecubingwizard
13.  8.62 PratikKhannaSkewb
14.  8.73 MichaelNielsen
15.  8.75 riz3ndrr
16.  8.86 Sean Hartman
17.  9.03 tJardigradHe
18.  9.06 JO Cubing
19.  9.13 Michał Krasowski
20.  9.21 Rubadcar
21.  9.29 milo black
22.  9.33 jancsi02
23.  9.35 mihnea3000
24.  9.36 Zeke Mackay
25.  9.37 daniel678
26.  9.40 smackbadatskewb
27.  9.46 NathanaelCubes
28.  9.53 Kerry_Creech
29.  9.57 jason3141
30.  9.58 BigBoyMicah
31.  9.72 Dream Cubing
32.  9.73 tc kruber
33.  9.80 NewoMinx
34.  9.87 boroc226han
35.  9.90 BradenTheMagician
35.  9.90 JustinTimeCuber
37.  9.91 dollarstorecubes
38.  9.93 Cheng
39.  9.94 AidanNoogie
40.  9.99 jihu1011
41.  10.06 Logan
42.  10.07 ichcubegern
43.  10.08 yourmotherfly
44.  10.10 Isaac Latta
45.  10.12 Clément B.
45.  10.12 KrokosB
47.  10.13 Ontricus
48.  10.18 wuque man
49.  10.19 Pyra42
50.  10.27 Keroma12
51.  10.31 Samuel Kevin
52.  10.33 turtwig
53.  10.41 Legomanz
54.  10.69 20luky3
54.  10.69 TipsterTrickster
56.  10.76 Coinman_
57.  10.78 MrKuba600
58.  10.82 BMcCl1
59.  10.83 JoXCuber
60.  10.87 Cooki348
61.  10.89 G2013
62.  10.95 DhruvA
63.  11.04 Keenan Johnson
64.  11.06 jvier
65.  11.13 DGCubes
66.  11.20 [email protected]
67.  11.23 mista
68.  11.27 typeman5
69.  11.35 YouCubing
70.  11.43 TheNoobCuber
71.  11.55 Utkarsh Ashar
72.  11.59 fun at the joy
73.  11.61 nikodem.rudy
74.  11.71 Fred Lang
75.  11.80 TooBoredToThink
76.  11.83 sqAree
77.  11.88 Liam Wadek
77.  11.88 ican97
79.  11.99 michaelxfy
80.  12.01 Sub1Hour
81.  12.05 MCuber
82.  12.11 MattP98
83.  12.18 oliver sitja sichel
84.  12.21 sigalig
84.  12.21 abhijat
86.  12.31 trav1
87.  12.32 Neb
88.  12.34 Underwatercuber
89.  12.35 d2polld
90.  12.63 SpiFunTastic
91.  12.77 remopihel
91.  12.77 Antto Pitkänen
93.  12.83 danvie
94.  12.88 abunickabhi
95.  12.95 xpoes
96.  13.01 eyeball321
97.  13.03 midnightcuberx
98.  13.20 BLCuber8
99.  13.31 V.Kochergin
100.  13.35 MarixPix
100.  13.35 xyzzy
102.  13.36 Dylan Swarts
103.  13.40 ngmh
104.  13.62 Jaime CG
105.  13.93 LoiteringCuber
106.  14.02 Lvl9001Wizard
107.  14.15 MartinN13
108.  14.24 Rollercoasterben
109.  14.27 Henry Lipka
110.  14.29 begiuli65
111.  14.43 brad711
112.  14.54 trangium
113.  14.56 Koen van Aller
114.  14.60 drpfisherman
115.  14.66 Aadil- ali
116.  14.67 Alexis1011
117.  14.79 SmallTownCuber
118.  14.82 [email protected]
119.  15.00 lumes2121
120.  15.16 Amelia
121.  15.27 hyperbannanas
122.  15.45 topppits
122.  15.45 urdeje
124.  15.65 VIBE_ZT
125.  15.79 bennettstouder
126.  15.95 BraydenTheCuber
127.  15.97 Bogdan
128.  16.01 Brayden Gilland
129.  16.03 Raymos Castillo
130.  16.16 colegemuth
131.  16.28 Nard Cubes
132.  16.30 Cube to Cube
133.  16.41 CaptainCuber
134.  16.49 G0ingInsqne
135.  16.57 rubyakdks kube
136.  16.60 revaldoah
137.  16.70 nms777
138.  17.01 OriEy
139.  17.09 UnknownCanvas
139.  17.09 Comvat
141.  17.20 CrispyCubing
142.  17.25 InlandEmpireCuber
143.  17.53 PingPongCuber
144.  17.58 swankfukinc
145.  17.76 John Benwell
146.  17.82 ProStar
147.  17.99 Matthew d
148.  18.29 [email protected]
149.  18.59 Master_Disaster
150.  18.66 I'm A Cuber
151.  18.98 Petri Krzywacki
152.  19.21 MarkA64
153.  19.37 BenChristman1
154.  19.72 Crimson The Dragon
155.  19.78 rnz.cuber
156.  19.86 SonofRonan
157.  20.47 50ph14
158.  21.50 HKspeed.com
159.  21.59 Alpha cuber
160.  22.00 N4Cubing
161.  22.61 wearephamily1719
162.  22.80 bandi72006
163.  22.81 Lewis
164.  23.80 Pratyush Manas
165.  23.86 Mike Hughey
166.  24.59 ok cuber
167.  25.00 tuga88
168.  26.30 skewbercuber
169.  27.67 freshcuber.de
170.  28.11 MEF227
171.  28.55 sporteisvogel
172.  28.72 RyuKagamine
173.  28.73 CreationUniverse
174.  28.79 Kanaya.solving
175.  29.55 One Wheel
176.  31.98 1davey29
177.  35.28 Jacck
178.  37.81 Janice_leslie
179.  40.00 MatsBergsten
180.  41.68 MuhammadIrfan
181.  51.42 astronomize
182.  DNF pizzacrust
182.  DNF Fgaming
182.  DNF rashyastr


*4x4x4*(105)
1.  29.11 Jscuber
2.  30.51 cuberkid10
3.  31.78 jancsi02


Spoiler



4.  31.80 OriginalUsername
5.  32.90 Khairur Rachim
6.  33.10 thecubingwizard
7.  33.20 Sean Hartman
8.  34.34 Cheng
9.  34.65 G2013
10.  35.07 RileyN23
11.  35.82 NewoMinx
12.  35.88 Michał Krasowski
13.  36.23 JoXCuber
14.  36.96 ichcubegern
15.  37.03 TipsterTrickster
16.  37.59 Valken
17.  38.17 MrKuba600
18.  38.81 Clément B.
19.  39.71 boroc226han
20.  39.80 JO Cubing
21.  39.93 Luke Garrett
22.  40.03 wuque man
23.  40.10 Rubadcar
24.  40.12 BigBoyMicah
25.  40.31 PratikKhannaSkewb
26.  40.47 abunickabhi
27.  40.49 milo black
28.  40.96 michaelxfy
29.  41.47 riz3ndrr
30.  41.61 DhruvA
31.  42.16 20luky3
32.  42.19 BradenTheMagician
33.  42.44 sigalig
34.  42.54 DGCubes
35.  42.62 daniel678
36.  42.79 smackbadatskewb
37.  42.86 Ontricus
38.  43.08 Fred Lang
39.  43.40 BradyCubes08
40.  43.47 Keenan Johnson
41.  43.58 abhijat
42.  43.62 MCuber
43.  44.42 Logan
44.  44.55 dollarstorecubes
45.  44.69 Liam Wadek
46.  45.76 Pyra42
47.  46.36 Isaac Latta
48.  46.75 fun at the joy
49.  46.82 trav1
50.  48.62 xyzzy
51.  48.75 Sub1Hour
52.  48.79 NathanaelCubes
53.  49.28 MattP98
54.  49.50 begiuli65
55.  52.20 Rollercoasterben
56.  52.28 Dylan Swarts
57.  52.29 drpfisherman
58.  52.48 YouCubing
59.  52.52 colegemuth
60.  52.84 remopihel
61.  53.69 MarixPix
62.  54.20 Cooki348
63.  54.62 swankfukinc
64.  54.78 Koen van Aller
65.  55.11 midnightcuberx
66.  55.25 Antto Pitkänen
67.  56.21 topppits
68.  56.33 BMcCl1
69.  56.63 ngmh
70.  57.47 John Benwell
71.  57.85 Utkarsh Ashar
72.  58.38 BLCuber8
73.  59.16 Henry Lipka
74.  59.85 mista
75.  1:00.59 CaptainCuber
76.  1:00.88 lumes2121
77.  1:01.48 bennettstouder
78.  1:01.89 d2polld
79.  1:02.03 revaldoah
80.  1:02.86 CrispyCubing
81.  1:02.96 PingPongCuber
82.  1:04.16 VIBE_ZT
83.  1:04.61 oliver sitja sichel
84.  1:05.46 OriEy
85.  1:08.10 SonofRonan
86.  1:08.20 G0ingInsqne
87.  1:08.40 Raymos Castillo
87.  1:08.40 Alpha cuber
89.  1:09.17 brad711
90.  1:14.31 wearephamily1719
91.  1:14.50 I'm A Cuber
92.  1:15.27 Amelia
93.  1:16.36 One Wheel
94.  1:16.64 50ph14
95.  1:18.02 Petri Krzywacki
96.  1:20.54 SmallTownCuber
97.  1:20.86 Comvat
98.  1:21.28 BenChristman1
99.  1:23.83 Aadil- ali
100.  1:28.45 [email protected]
101.  1:35.40 ok cuber
102.  1:51.04 freshcuber.de
103.  2:01.79 ProStar
104.  2:07.85 Jacck
105.  2:14.09 MatsBergsten


*5x5x5*(79)
1.  56.76 Jscuber
2.  59.34 jancsi02
3.  59.73 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  1:00.43 Dream Cubing
5.  1:00.78 OriginalUsername
6.  1:05.52 Khairur Rachim
7.  1:07.48 ichcubegern
8.  1:09.15 JoXCuber
9.  1:12.57 Cheng
10.  1:14.54 riz3ndrr
11.  1:15.45 michaelxfy
12.  1:15.70 Luke Garrett
13.  1:16.93 sigalig
14.  1:18.22 RileyN23
15.  1:18.32 trav1
16.  1:19.03 G2013
17.  1:19.99 DGCubes
18.  1:20.33 JO Cubing
19.  1:20.36 milo black
20.  1:20.84 daniel678
21.  1:21.05 Keroma12
22.  1:21.10 boroc226han
23.  1:21.56 [email protected]
24.  1:23.00 Keenan Johnson
25.  1:23.32 Fred Lang
26.  1:23.35 fun at the joy
27.  1:23.72 YouCubing
28.  1:24.50 KrokosB
29.  1:25.16 dollarstorecubes
30.  1:25.39 Rubadcar
31.  1:25.62 turtwig
32.  1:26.06 xyzzy
33.  1:26.91 abunickabhi
34.  1:27.49 Sub1Hour
35.  1:28.84 Ontricus
36.  1:30.08 abhijat
37.  1:30.15 drpfisherman
38.  1:30.77 Pyra42
39.  1:33.95 Dylan Swarts
40.  1:34.32 TooBoredToThink
41.  1:35.40 colegemuth
42.  1:37.99 MattP98
43.  1:38.50 begiuli65
44.  1:39.71 Chris Van Der Brink
45.  1:40.18 Henry Lipka
46.  1:41.69 NathanaelCubes
47.  1:43.95 CaptainCuber
48.  1:46.28 Koen van Aller
49.  1:47.17 20luky3
50.  1:47.29 Liam Wadek
51.  1:48.14 brad711
52.  1:48.17 topppits
53.  1:48.69 Rollercoasterben
54.  1:49.29 Antto Pitkänen
55.  1:50.76 swankfukinc
56.  1:57.48 oliver sitja sichel
57.  1:57.81 Isaac Latta
58.  1:58.19 MarixPix
59.  2:03.51 lumes2121
60.  2:06.22 VIBE_ZT
61.  2:07.33 OriEy
62.  2:15.74 One Wheel
63.  2:16.95 CrispyCubing
64.  2:19.18 Raymos Castillo
65.  2:28.92 PingPongCuber
66.  2:29.79 RyuKagamine
67.  2:30.00 d2polld
68.  2:32.45 BLCuber8
69.  2:35.07 Petri Krzywacki
70.  2:56.90 BenChristman1
71.  3:01.35 I'm A Cuber
72.  3:11.72 ok cuber
73.  3:15.09 SmallTownCuber
74.  3:16.50 rnz.cuber
75.  3:36.18 freshcuber.de
76.  3:59.17 MatsBergsten
77.  4:02.99 wearephamily1719
78.  5:08.43 ProStar
79.  DNF NewoMinx


*6x6x6*(45)
1.  1:32.84 Dream Cubing
2.  1:37.47 jancsi02
3.  1:49.66 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  1:50.47 cuberkid10
5.  1:55.25 ichcubegern
6.  1:56.85 NewoMinx
7.  1:57.59 Jscuber
8.  2:09.34 JoXCuber
9.  2:09.80 OriginalUsername
10.  2:16.65 michaelxfy
11.  2:22.39 KrokosB
12.  2:26.05 drpfisherman
13.  2:29.25 xyzzy
14.  2:31.34 YouCubing
15.  2:34.56 typo56
16.  2:34.65 trav1
17.  2:35.59 begiuli65
18.  2:37.38 JO Cubing
19.  2:39.23 Sub1Hour
20.  2:40.37 DGCubes
21.  2:43.57 Luke Garrett
22.  2:45.25 abunickabhi
23.  2:52.12 [email protected]
24.  2:52.21 Keenan Johnson
25.  2:52.31 Fred Lang
26.  2:54.24 Pyra42
27.  2:58.21 Kit Clement
28.  3:00.27 MattP98
29.  3:03.22 Dylan Swarts
30.  3:30.40 brad711
31.  3:35.53 swankfukinc
32.  3:45.62 OriEy
33.  3:46.49 Rollercoasterben
34.  4:02.00 Antto Pitkänen
35.  4:03.62 VIBE_ZT
36.  4:11.84 oliver sitja sichel
37.  4:12.04 One Wheel
38.  4:15.15 Raymos Castillo
39.  4:40.54 Petri Krzywacki
40.  5:00.64 PingPongCuber
41.  5:25.98 Jacck
42.  6:52.02 BenChristman1
43.  7:35.40 freshcuber.de
44.  7:47.54 MatsBergsten
45.  DNF AidanNoogie


*7x7x7*(30)
1.  2:21.22 Dream Cubing
2.  2:27.23 jancsi02
3.  2:49.13 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  2:49.20 Jscuber
5.  3:04.99 ichcubegern
6.  3:12.85 OriginalUsername
7.  3:18.56 michaelxfy
8.  3:18.96 drpfisherman
9.  3:34.97 Keroma12
10.  3:38.57 YouCubing
11.  3:58.41 JO Cubing
12.  4:03.07 begiuli65
13.  4:08.72 jason3141
14.  4:13.79 Pyra42
15.  4:22.73 abunickabhi
16.  4:48.84 MattP98
17.  5:16.93 OriEy
18.  5:25.82 swankfukinc
19.  5:36.22 Antto Pitkänen
20.  6:13.57 Rollercoasterben
21.  6:34.68 One Wheel
22.  6:45.67 Petri Krzywacki
23.  8:17.00 Jacck
24.  8:32.96 PingPongCuber
25.  8:52.35 I'm A Cuber
26.  DNF NewoMinx
26.  DNF nikodem.rudy
26.  DNF DGCubes
26.  DNF oliver sitja sichel
26.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(47)
1.  3.83 TheDubDubJr
2.  4.50 JoXCuber
3.  4.73 ExultantCarn


Spoiler



4.  6.88 Rubadcar
5.  7.10 Sean Hartman
6.  7.59 TipsterTrickster
7.  7.92 NathanaelCubes
8.  9.02 OriginalUsername
9.  9.43 ichcubegern
10.  9.85 JackPfeifer
11.  10.45 riz3ndrr
12.  10.63 sigalig
13.  10.69 Dream Cubing
14.  10.94 midnightcuberx
15.  12.57 icubeslow434
16.  12.93 Aadil- ali
17.  15.72 YouCubing
18.  15.98 milo black
19.  16.34 [email protected]
20.  16.60 Luke Garrett
21.  17.24 ProStar
22.  17.57 [email protected]
23.  19.52 MattP98
24.  19.63 remopihel
25.  21.28 Fred Lang
26.  22.96 michaelxfy
27.  23.45 fun at the joy
28.  25.00 Jscuber
29.  25.51 abunickabhi
29.  25.51 Logan
31.  25.78 MatsBergsten
32.  34.23 Alpha cuber
33.  34.72 VIBE_ZT
34.  36.48 cuberkid10
35.  48.94 Liam Wadek
36.  52.43 One Wheel
37.  52.69 Jacck
38.  57.37 Cube to Cube
39.  1:03.75 Antto Pitkänen
40.  1:04.23 PingPongCuber
41.  1:15.66 BraydenTheCuber
42.  1:20.78 Koen van Aller
43.  2:38.91 freshcuber.de
44.  DNF G2013
44.  DNF daniel678
44.  DNF SonofRonan
44.  DNF lumes2121


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(41)
1.  17.89 Andrew_Rizo
2.  18.13 jakgun0130
3.  23.42 elliottk_


Spoiler



4.  23.78 ican97
5.  25.51 daniel678
6.  30.48 NathanaelCubes
7.  31.76 sqAree
8.  32.14 G2013
9.  32.25 Sean Hartman
10.  33.72 abunickabhi
11.  38.32 typo56
12.  39.47 Keroma12
13.  44.03 JackPfeifer
14.  47.54 YouCubing
15.  1:00.80 michaelxfy
16.  1:04.85 MattP98
17.  1:08.72 MatsBergsten
18.  1:22.72 Logan
19.  1:24.20 ichcubegern
20.  1:41.60 elimescube
21.  1:42.64 fun at the joy
22.  1:45.08 Khairur Rachim
23.  2:17.14 VIBE_ZT
24.  2:29.29 d2polld
25.  2:31.34 Dream Cubing
26.  2:31.43 Jacck
27.  2:43.98 nms777
28.  2:49.63 brad711
29.  3:45.17 PingPongCuber
30.  3:56.92 CrispyCubing
31.  4:31.57 lumes2121
32.  5:14.05 RyuKagamine
33.  5:14.47 Antto Pitkänen
34.  5:17.91 ProStar
35.  7:48.56 freshcuber.de
36.  DNF One Wheel
36.  DNF Mikikajek
36.  DNF BraydenTheCuber
36.  DNF remopihel
36.  DNF JoXCuber
36.  DNF SonofRonan


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(13)
1.  2:38.43 abunickabhi
2.  2:54.27 elliottk_
3.  4:35.42 JackPfeifer


Spoiler



4.  4:59.65 Sean Hartman
5.  5:06.13 YouCubing
6.  7:16.41 MatsBergsten
7.  8:20.35 Jacck
8.  8:45.21 Dream Cubing
9.  11:06.80 elimescube
10.  DNF Alpha cuber
10.  DNF daniel678
10.  DNF NathanaelCubes
10.  DNF brad711


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(7)
1.  15:50.35 MatsBergsten
2.  16:41.65 YouCubing
3.  20:14.28 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  33:45.11 brad711
5.  DNF NathanaelCubes
5.  DNF elliottk_
5.  DNF elimescube


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(2)
1.  37:42.00 MatsBergsten
2.  39:16.01 Jacck

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  66:35.66 Jacck
2.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(12)
1.  20/26 58:52 Dylan Swarts
2.  6/6 27:53 MatsBergsten
3.  11/17 28:39 T1_M0


Spoiler



4.  8/11 53:42 YouCubing
5.  19/33 60:00 Keroma12
6.  3/3 20:55 PingPongCuber
7.  2/2 1:09 daniel678
8.  3/5 20:01 Jacck
9.  4/7 46:17 fun at the joy
10.  1/2 19:52 ProStar
10.  1/2 20:00 lumes2121
10.  0/2 16:49 BraydenTheCuber


*3x3x3 one-handed*(115)
1.  11.20 Khairur Rachim
2.  12.09 Luke Garrett
3.  12.91 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  13.21 Pixaler
5.  13.33 riz3ndrr
6.  13.66 PratikKhannaSkewb
7.  13.76 OriginalUsername
8.  13.79 tJardigradHe
9.  13.94 jancsi02
10.  14.02 smackbadatskewb
11.  14.04 BradyCubes08
12.  14.14 ichcubegern
13.  14.15 NathanaelCubes
14.  14.19 BigBoyMicah
15.  14.20 Sameer Aggarwal
16.  14.50 Sean Hartman
17.  14.57 JackPfeifer
18.  14.76 turtwig
19.  15.10 Jscuber
20.  15.14 cuberkid10
21.  15.35 bennettstouder
22.  15.75 mihnea3000
23.  16.02 milo black
24.  16.42 thecubingwizard
25.  16.62 daniel678
26.  16.69 TipsterTrickster
27.  17.06 dollarstorecubes
28.  17.12 jihu1011
28.  17.12 JoXCuber
30.  17.25 Rubadcar
31.  17.26 Clément B.
32.  17.60 wuque man
33.  17.71 MrKuba600
34.  17.98 NewoMinx
35.  18.15 DhruvA
36.  18.38 typeman5
37.  18.48 jvier
38.  18.68 Samuel Kevin
39.  19.12 JO Cubing
40.  19.13 yourmotherfly
41.  19.17 Ontricus
42.  19.20 TheDubDubJr
43.  19.21 midnightcuberx
44.  19.23 MCuber
45.  19.50 michaelxfy
46.  19.61 RileyN23
47.  19.74 BradenTheMagician
48.  19.82 KrokosB
49.  19.83 Liam Wadek
50.  19.90 Logan
51.  20.58 Utkarsh Ashar
52.  20.72 sqAree
53.  21.42 xyzzy
54.  21.47 drpfisherman
55.  21.57 DGCubes
56.  21.60 Sub1Hour
57.  21.74 remopihel
58.  21.75 mista
59.  22.03 Antto Pitkänen
60.  22.09 abunickabhi
61.  22.65 fun at the joy
62.  23.04 YouCubing
63.  23.08 G2013
64.  23.22 TheNoobCuber
65.  23.27 [email protected]
66.  23.90 Isaac Latta
67.  24.59 ngmh
68.  24.66 begiuli65
69.  25.75 revaldoah
70.  25.87 ican97
71.  26.29 Keenan Johnson
72.  26.33 Henry Lipka
73.  26.37 oliver sitja sichel
74.  26.65 MattP98
75.  27.05 d2polld
76.  27.18 Underwatercuber
77.  27.23 abhijat
78.  27.47 SmallTownCuber
79.  27.63 trav1
80.  28.52 MarixPix
81.  28.55 nms777
82.  29.18 Chris Van Der Brink
83.  29.23 BraydenTheCuber
84.  29.48 lumes2121
85.  30.19 VIBE_ZT
86.  30.59 OriEy
87.  31.38 rnz.cuber
88.  31.68 Dylan Swarts
89.  31.75 Amelia
90.  32.87 swankfukinc
91.  32.88 [email protected]
92.  33.72 Comvat
93.  33.84 PingPongCuber
94.  34.56 Petri Krzywacki
95.  34.75 Rollercoasterben
96.  34.98 BLCuber8
97.  35.00 Bogdan
98.  35.11 Koen van Aller
99.  37.37 Alpha cuber
100.  38.11 Aadil- ali
101.  39.26 Cube to Cube
102.  40.08 G0ingInsqne
103.  42.01 Raymos Castillo
104.  43.09 CrispyCubing
105.  43.65 wearephamily1719
106.  44.88 freshcuber.de
107.  45.86 Mike Hughey
108.  48.82 ProStar
109.  49.20 BenChristman1
110.  50.34 I'm A Cuber
111.  53.54 Jacck
112.  57.27 tuga88
113.  1:05.41 HKspeed.com
114.  1:10.33 sporteisvogel
115.  2:21.42 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 With feet*(6)
1.  32.43 OriginalUsername
2.  1:07.25 YouCubing
3.  1:27.59 fun at the joy


Spoiler



4.  1:57.38 midnightcuberx
5.  5:03.62 ProStar
6.  5:08.72 BenChristman1


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(12)
1.  39.64 fun at the joy
2.  46.21 ichcubegern
3.  52.23 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  56.33 YouCubing
5.  1:01.18 abhijat
6.  1:23.90 [email protected]
7.  1:35.90 abunickabhi
8.  1:54.67 Jscuber
9.  2:02.34 ProStar
10.  DNF MatsBergsten
10.  DNF VIBE_ZT
10.  DNF Alpha cuber


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(27)
1.  22.67 (20, 24, 24) Teh Keng Foo
2.  24.33 (20, 25, 28) TipsterTrickster
3.  25.67 (25, 28, 24) sqAree
3.  25.67 (25, 28, 24) WoowyBaby


Spoiler



5.  28.33 (28, 28, 29) Jack314
6.  29.33 (26, 34, 28) Bogdan
7.  30.33 (26, 38, 27) BradenTheMagician
7.  30.33 (28, 30, 33) Sean Hartman
9.  30.67 (30, 33, 29) RyuKagamine
10.  31.00 (33, 29, 31) Jacck
11.  31.67 (33, 33, 29) davidr
12.  32.33 (36, 31, 30) Underwatercuber
13.  33.33 (41, 27, 32) fun at the joy
14.  37.00 (36, 37, 38) YouCubing
15.  38.00 (34, 42, 38) ProStar
16.  DNF (20, DNS, DNS) TheodorNordstrand
16.  DNF (29, DNF, 28) G2013
16.  DNF (29, DNS, DNS) ExultantCarn
16.  DNF (29, 36, DNS) mista
16.  DNF (30, DNS, DNS) jason3141
16.  DNF (30, DNS, DNS) Sameer Aggarwal
16.  DNF (30, DNS, DNS) brad711
16.  DNF (30, DNS, DNS) Theo Leinad
16.  DNF (31, 41, DNS) remopihel
16.  DNF (37, DNS, DNS) tJardigradHe
16.  DNF (38, DNS, DNS) JackPfeifer
16.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) craccho


*2-3-4 Relay*(65)
1.  37.27 jancsi02
2.  44.93 Khairur Rachim
3.  44.97 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  46.53 RileyN23
5.  48.53 Sean Hartman
6.  49.17 Dream Cubing
7.  49.32 wuque man
8.  49.51 thecubingwizard
9.  49.99 OriginalUsername
10.  51.41 G2013
11.  53.05 PratikKhannaSkewb
12.  53.62 Luke Garrett
13.  55.15 JoXCuber
14.  56.98 ichcubegern
15.  57.33 JO Cubing
16.  57.55 riz3ndrr
17.  58.15 DhruvA
18.  58.66 remopihel
19.  58.76 Rubadcar
20.  58.85 dollarstorecubes
21.  59.68 BigBoyMicah
22.  1:02.05 Ontricus
23.  1:02.21 DGCubes
24.  1:03.59 fun at the joy
25.  1:05.27 milo black
26.  1:05.84 Logan
27.  1:06.53 mista
28.  1:07.75 YouCubing
29.  1:08.30 abunickabhi
30.  1:09.97 abhijat
31.  1:11.00 Cooki348
32.  1:12.22 Antto Pitkänen
33.  1:12.93 Pyra42
34.  1:13.30 oliver sitja sichel
35.  1:15.68 Rollercoasterben
36.  1:16.57 drpfisherman
37.  1:16.73 midnightcuberx
38.  1:19.56 Henry Lipka
39.  1:21.32 lumes2121
40.  1:27.14 SpiFunTastic
41.  1:29.00 Utkarsh Ashar
42.  1:32.11 ngmh
43.  1:35.39 Alpha cuber
44.  1:36.58 BLCuber8
45.  1:37.22 MarixPix
46.  1:37.47 Raymos Castillo
47.  1:37.90 d2polld
48.  1:38.73 PingPongCuber
49.  1:42.21 CrispyCubing
50.  1:42.75 wearephamily1719
51.  1:43.98 SmallTownCuber
52.  1:46.12 Amelia
53.  1:48.13 Comvat
54.  1:49.77 I'm A Cuber
55.  1:57.10 BenChristman1
56.  1:57.38 Petri Krzywacki
57.  1:58.17 50ph14
58.  2:03.80 [email protected]
59.  2:05.11 One Wheel
60.  2:16.24 Lewis
61.  2:23.47 ok cuber
62.  2:24.49 SonofRonan
63.  2:35.84 ProStar
64.  2:40.29 Master_Disaster
65.  3:37.30 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(40)
1.  1:49.39 Dream Cubing
2.  1:51.69 thecubingwizard
3.  1:52.29 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  1:58.23 ichcubegern
5.  1:59.18 Khairur Rachim
6.  1:59.83 JoXCuber
7.  2:02.25 OriginalUsername
8.  2:07.62 Luke Garrett
9.  2:08.97 RileyN23
10.  2:09.05 G2013
11.  2:13.58 Rubadcar
12.  2:17.69 abunickabhi
13.  2:20.05 JO Cubing
14.  2:30.12 DGCubes
15.  2:37.16 fun at the joy
16.  2:39.37 YouCubing
17.  2:51.61 Rollercoasterben
18.  2:53.79 abhijat
19.  2:56.70 Pyra42
20.  3:04.41 Henry Lipka
21.  3:09.84 colegemuth
22.  3:12.01 Antto Pitkänen
23.  3:18.04 MarixPix
24.  3:27.14 lumes2121
25.  3:27.30 CrispyCubing
26.  3:28.17 oliver sitja sichel
27.  3:54.65 BLCuber8
28.  3:54.66 d2polld
29.  4:17.43 Raymos Castillo
30.  4:22.80 I'm A Cuber
31.  4:30.42 Petri Krzywacki
32.  4:34.58 One Wheel
33.  4:46.90 PingPongCuber
34.  5:02.51 SmallTownCuber
35.  5:08.65 BenChristman1
36.  5:13.38 Lewis
37.  5:32.58 Amelia
38.  6:23.08 Comvat
39.  7:35.13 MatsBergsten
40.  7:36.09 ProStar


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(17)
1.  3:11.63 Dream Cubing
2.  3:48.35 thecubingwizard
3.  4:02.67 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  4:05.05 JoXCuber
5.  4:07.67 OriginalUsername
6.  5:09.61 YouCubing
7.  5:10.05 JO Cubing
8.  5:19.89 abunickabhi
9.  6:05.99 Pyra42
10.  6:53.68 Antto Pitkänen
11.  7:11.36 lumes2121
12.  7:53.96 Raymos Castillo
13.  8:25.81 One Wheel
14.  8:53.07 oliver sitja sichel
15.  9:20.66 PingPongCuber
16.  12:13.27 BenChristman1
17.  13:19.37 eyeball321


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(14)
1.  5:31.76 Dream Cubing
2.  5:54.37 jancsi02
3.  6:54.28 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  7:35.95 OriginalUsername
5.  9:01.67 YouCubing
6.  9:09.37 JO Cubing
7.  10:15.76 abunickabhi
8.  11:17.99 MattP98
9.  12:35.19 swankfukinc
10.  13:32.52 Antto Pitkänen
11.  15:09.47 oliver sitja sichel
12.  15:29.76 One Wheel
13.  17:34.89 50ph14
14.  20:18.06 PingPongCuber


*Clock*(52)
1.  4.95 TipsterTrickster
2.  6.58 michaelxfy
3.  6.64 MartinN13


Spoiler



4.  6.80 Jaime CG
5.  7.11 MattP98
6.  7.25 Sean Hartman
7.  7.58 dollarstorecubes
8.  7.65 YouCubing
9.  7.71 Liam Wadek
10.  7.76 cuberkid10
11.  7.89 daniel678
12.  7.95 drpfisherman
13.  8.23 Kit Clement
14.  8.42 trav1
15.  8.75 JoXCuber
16.  8.94 NathanaelCubes
17.  9.36 Rollercoasterben
18.  9.52 Keenan Johnson
19.  9.72 typo56
20.  10.36 BigBoyMicah
21.  10.41 JackPfeifer
22.  10.45 50ph14
23.  10.49 OriginalUsername
24.  10.94 Luke Garrett
25.  12.75 NewoMinx
26.  12.85 ngmh
27.  12.93 revaldoah
28.  12.94 brad711
29.  13.08 VIBE_ZT
30.  13.14 ichcubegern
31.  13.39 Fred Lang
32.  13.97 JO Cubing
33.  14.83 RyuKagamine
34.  15.47 Logan
35.  15.62 N4Cubing
36.  15.91 Zeke Mackay
37.  17.43 Antto Pitkänen
38.  17.47 freshcuber.de
39.  17.58 Rubadcar
40.  19.22 Sub1Hour
41.  19.27 riz3ndrr
42.  20.23 Raymos Castillo
43.  24.96 oliver sitja sichel
44.  25.23 milo black
45.  26.29 lumes2121
46.  27.90 [email protected]
47.  29.99 PingPongCuber
48.  32.92 eyeball321
49.  42.61 John Benwell
50.  58.08 MatsBergsten
51.  DNF BradenTheMagician
51.  DNF Fgaming


*Megaminx*(46)
1.  43.43 AidanNoogie
2.  45.58 JO Cubing
3.  52.98 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  53.27 MegaminxMan
5.  53.44 Khairur Rachim
6.  56.66 JackPfeifer
7.  57.04 Sean Hartman
8.  57.72 Pyra42
9.  58.47 OriginalUsername
10.  58.68 michaelxfy
11.  58.82 Dream Cubing
12.  1:03.05 cuberkid10
13.  1:03.98 TipsterTrickster
14.  1:06.19 DGCubes
15.  1:06.47 YouCubing
16.  1:06.94 trav1
17.  1:07.12 milo black
18.  1:07.52 Luke Garrett
19.  1:07.56 Cooki348
20.  1:07.58 ichcubegern
21.  1:10.18 MrKuba600
22.  1:10.50 Fred Lang
23.  1:16.27 JoXCuber
24.  1:17.56 begiuli65
25.  1:26.10 Rubadcar
26.  1:28.56 nms777
27.  1:31.03 Koen van Aller
28.  1:32.91 turtwig
29.  1:34.20 MattP98
30.  1:37.63 Antto Pitkänen
31.  1:38.04 Keenan Johnson
32.  1:38.33 Sub1Hour
33.  1:41.30 Raymos Castillo
34.  1:57.07 CrispyCubing
35.  1:57.11 Rollercoasterben
36.  2:00.39 MarixPix
37.  2:01.62 VIBE_ZT
38.  2:04.28 Utkarsh Ashar
39.  2:12.86 I'm A Cuber
40.  2:14.29 Dylan Swarts
41.  2:24.86 Petri Krzywacki
42.  2:27.14 PingPongCuber
43.  2:33.51 BenChristman1
44.  2:56.03 One Wheel
45.  4:04.34 ProStar
46.  DNF oliver sitja sichel


*Pyraminx*(105)
1.  2.09 MichaelNielsen
2.  2.13 Pyra42
3.  2.65 MrKuba600


Spoiler



4.  2.71 tJardigradHe
5.  2.73 jason3141
6.  2.77 DGCubes
7.  2.93 SpiFunTastic
8.  2.97 Chris Van Der Brink
9.  3.02 milo black
10.  3.09 Ontricus
11.  3.12 Sameer Aggarwal
12.  3.13 JackPfeifer
13.  3.14 Kerry_Creech
14.  3.36 Cheng
15.  3.46 50ph14
16.  3.48 Cooki348
17.  3.54 mihnea3000
18.  3.58 BradenTheMagician
19.  3.60 Logan
20.  3.85 Callan Wesson
21.  3.86 TipsterTrickster
22.  3.89 Sean Hartman
23.  3.95 Rubadcar
24.  4.09 remopihel
24.  4.09 OriginalUsername
26.  4.10 NewoMinx
27.  4.14 MartinN13
28.  4.16 ProStar
29.  4.19 RileyN23
30.  4.23 BigBoyMicah
31.  4.25 JO Cubing
32.  4.37 BradyCubes08
33.  4.38 icubeslow434
34.  4.45 riz3ndrr
35.  4.54 PratikKhannaSkewb
36.  4.75 Luke Garrett
37.  4.83 TheDubDubJr
38.  4.96 MattP98
39.  4.97 MCuber
40.  5.10 JoXCuber
40.  5.10 YouCubing
42.  5.13 cuberkid10
43.  5.38 ichcubegern
44.  5.45 begiuli65
45.  5.49 VIBE_ZT
46.  5.57 dollarstorecubes
46.  5.57 Antto Pitkänen
48.  5.58 NathanaelCubes
48.  5.58 DhruvA
50.  5.80 Dream Cubing
51.  5.96 CaptainCuber
52.  5.97 Liam Wadek
53.  5.99 wuque man
54.  6.02 TheNoobCuber
55.  6.28 bennettstouder
56.  6.31 michaelxfy
57.  6.37 nikodem.rudy
58.  6.40 [email protected]
59.  6.42 trav1
60.  6.50 Sub1Hour
61.  6.55 Keenan Johnson
62.  6.62 KrokosB
63.  6.73 UnknownCanvas
64.  6.82 turtwig
65.  7.26 Rollercoasterben
66.  7.58 Lewis
67.  7.62 wearephamily1719
68.  7.66 Utkarsh Ashar
69.  7.74 BLCuber8
70.  7.83 PingPongCuber
71.  7.85 midnightcuberx
72.  7.94 Henry Lipka
73.  8.10 [email protected]
74.  8.23 Alpha cuber
75.  8.26 CrispyCubing
76.  8.28 Raymos Castillo
77.  8.37 Underwatercuber
78.  8.46 drpfisherman
79.  8.49 Koen van Aller
80.  8.75 SmallTownCuber
81.  8.89 Dylan Swarts
82.  8.96 abunickabhi
83.  9.01 rnz.cuber
84.  9.17 N4Cubing
85.  9.54 skewbercuber
86.  9.60 bandi72006
87.  9.96 BenChristman1
88.  10.13 brad711
89.  10.20 lumes2121
90.  10.84 SonofRonan
91.  11.12 Comvat
92.  11.35 Amelia
93.  11.43 Bogdan
94.  11.46 oliver sitja sichel
95.  12.84 d2polld
96.  12.99 I'm A Cuber
97.  13.44 OriEy
98.  14.03 Master_Disaster
99.  14.06 ngmh
100.  15.02 sporteisvogel
101.  16.12 freshcuber.de
102.  18.07 Jacck
103.  23.92 One Wheel
104.  30.84 MatsBergsten
105.  37.78 1davey29


*Square-1*(77)
1.  6.86 Michał Krasowski
2.  8.13 JackPfeifer
3.  8.85 Sameer Aggarwal


Spoiler



4.  9.52 thecubingwizard
5.  11.12 Sub1Hour
6.  11.55 TipsterTrickster
7.  11.68 riz3ndrr
8.  11.97 cuberkid10
9.  12.44 YouCubing
10.  12.56 Clément B.
11.  12.91 daniel678
12.  13.12 Kerry_Creech
13.  13.62 MrKuba600
14.  13.68 Sean Hartman
15.  14.10 BradyCubes08
16.  14.16 BradenTheMagician
17.  14.46 Luke Garrett
18.  14.73 JoXCuber
19.  14.99 NewoMinx
20.  15.00 Rollercoasterben
21.  15.32 MichaelNielsen
22.  15.55 RileyN23
23.  15.72 remopihel
24.  15.77 OriginalUsername
25.  16.34 milo black
26.  16.38 typo56
27.  16.42 michaelxfy
28.  16.49 BLCuber8
29.  17.43 DGCubes
30.  18.06 MCuber
31.  18.59 trav1
32.  18.76 VIBE_ZT
33.  18.91 Underwatercuber
34.  19.16 TheDubDubJr
35.  19.30 Antto Pitkänen
36.  19.34 NathanaelCubes
37.  20.06 Logan
38.  20.15 Rubadcar
39.  20.26 midnightcuberx
40.  20.34 Keenan Johnson
41.  20.90 KrokosB
42.  21.20 ichcubegern
43.  21.97 Dream Cubing
44.  22.37 Comvat
45.  23.70 Valken
46.  25.06 JO Cubing
47.  25.23 MattP98
48.  26.70 CrispyCubing
49.  27.33 mihnea3000
50.  28.22 Fred Lang
51.  28.47 PingPongCuber
52.  29.62 BraydenTheCuber
53.  30.71 dollarstorecubes
54.  31.35 SonofRonan
55.  33.19 lumes2121
56.  34.82 drpfisherman
57.  34.96 typeman5
58.  35.07 Alpha cuber
59.  35.42 ngmh
60.  36.17 Pyra42
61.  38.45 bandi72006
62.  39.31 begiuli65
63.  40.35 rubyakdks kube
64.  40.73 brad711
65.  42.07 SmallTownCuber
66.  43.50 Mike Hughey
67.  43.76 Amelia
68.  44.17 V.Kochergin
69.  44.25 Liam Wadek
70.  46.17 Bogdan
71.  47.65 Dylan Swarts
72.  1:00.46 One Wheel
73.  1:02.55 [email protected]
74.  1:02.56 Raymos Castillo
75.  1:08.85 BenChristman1
76.  1:09.11 Lewis
77.  DNF bennettstouder


*Skewb*(88)
1.  2.21 milo black
1.  2.21 PratikKhannaSkewb
3.  2.45 RileyN23


Spoiler



4.  2.60 riz3ndrr
5.  2.63 BradyCubes08
6.  2.66 Rubadcar
7.  2.90 Isaac Latta
8.  3.02 Michał Krasowski
9.  3.20 JackPfeifer
10.  3.22 Jaime CG
11.  3.33 sascholeks
12.  3.41 MrKuba600
13.  3.43 JO Cubing
14.  3.67 TipsterTrickster
15.  3.83 N4Cubing
16.  3.92 OriginalUsername
17.  4.17 daniel678
18.  4.20 Sean Hartman
19.  4.23 NewoMinx
20.  4.50 VIBE_ZT
21.  4.59 YouCubing
22.  4.70 d2polld
23.  4.76 thecubingwizard
24.  4.78 MichaelNielsen
25.  4.87 DhruvA
26.  4.95 NathanaelCubes
27.  4.97 Luke Garrett
28.  5.10 Sub1Hour
29.  5.13 Alpha cuber
30.  5.16 remopihel
31.  5.19 BigBoyMicah
32.  5.27 MattP98
33.  5.40 mihnea3000
34.  5.50 Logan
35.  5.59 Comvat
36.  5.68 JoXCuber
37.  5.73 CrispyCubing
38.  5.85 ichcubegern
39.  5.87 Jscuber
40.  6.01 trav1
41.  6.03 cuberkid10
42.  6.04 Dream Cubing
43.  6.20 MCuber
44.  6.24 bandi72006
45.  6.35 rnz.cuber
46.  6.37 michaelxfy
47.  6.45 Antto Pitkänen
48.  6.46 DGCubes
49.  6.50 Chris Van Der Brink
50.  6.56 Ontricus
51.  6.85 icubeslow434
52.  6.91 KrokosB
53.  7.03 dollarstorecubes
54.  7.11 Rollercoasterben
55.  7.42 oliver sitja sichel
56.  7.44 SpiFunTastic
57.  7.61 Fred Lang
58.  7.81 lumes2121
59.  8.00 Raymos Castillo
60.  8.31 drpfisherman
61.  8.47 Keenan Johnson
62.  8.50 skewbercuber
63.  8.67 abunickabhi
64.  8.72 ngmh
65.  9.16 Underwatercuber
66.  9.25 midnightcuberx
67.  9.43 Bogdan
68.  10.45 nikodem.rudy
69.  10.58 Pyra42
70.  11.07 SmallTownCuber
71.  11.20 BraydenTheCuber
72.  11.26 Koen van Aller
73.  11.51 ProStar
74.  12.03 BLCuber8
75.  12.25 Liam Wadek
76.  12.29 wearephamily1719
77.  12.34 begiuli65
78.  12.75 PingPongCuber
79.  12.94 [email protected]
80.  13.11 Lewis
81.  13.55 John Benwell
82.  14.05 bennettstouder
83.  14.31 Henry Lipka
84.  14.39 BenChristman1
85.  14.95 Master_Disaster
86.  15.32 SonofRonan
87.  21.75 freshcuber.de
88.  53.74 One Wheel


*Kilominx*(15)
1.  24.11 JO Cubing
2.  24.23 milo black
3.  27.88 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  29.11 ichcubegern
5.  34.27 Logan
6.  36.44 YouCubing
7.  36.69 drpfisherman
8.  38.77 begiuli65
9.  47.11 JoXCuber
10.  52.52 [email protected]
11.  52.61 abhijat
12.  1:02.54 Raymos Castillo
13.  1:10.45 ProStar
14.  1:11.50 PingPongCuber
15.  2:10.79 freshcuber.de


*Mini Guildford*(15)
1.  3:57.20 JO Cubing
2.  4:12.72 OriginalUsername
3.  4:22.78 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  4:56.72 BradyCubes08
5.  5:04.67 YouCubing
6.  5:13.38 milo black
7.  5:26.90 Zeke Mackay
8.  5:34.57 Antto Pitkänen
9.  5:55.43 remopihel
10.  6:02.33 MattP98
11.  6:35.81 Rollercoasterben
12.  8:24.94 Raymos Castillo
13.  8:30.63 PingPongCuber
14.  10:33.26 oliver sitja sichel
15.  10:47.48 One Wheel


*Redi Cube*(24)
1.  6.89 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  9.27 Awder
3.  12.17 milo black


Spoiler



4.  13.41 DGCubes
5.  15.07 OriginalUsername
6.  15.86 cuberkid10
7.  15.91 YouCubing
8.  16.26 Rubadcar
9.  16.78 drpfisherman
10.  16.87 TheDubDubJr
11.  16.89 JO Cubing
12.  17.63 ichcubegern
13.  17.84 JoXCuber
14.  18.92 Luke Garrett
15.  19.80 oliver sitja sichel
16.  19.81 PingPongCuber
17.  21.17 Raymos Castillo
18.  21.68 Rollercoasterben
19.  22.59 VIBE_ZT
20.  22.79 NathanaelCubes
21.  27.53 ProStar
22.  31.66 Lewis
23.  31.82 BenChristman1
24.  32.75 Henry Lipka


*Master Pyraminx*(12)
1.  22.79 milo black
2.  26.37 Zeke Mackay
3.  29.73 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  35.54 ichcubegern
5.  43.56 VIBE_ZT
6.  51.79 dollarstorecubes
7.  52.64 Sean Hartman
8.  55.24 drpfisherman
9.  56.55 YouCubing
10.  1:05.91 PingPongCuber
11.  1:27.40 50ph14
12.  1:29.94 Raymos Castillo


*15 Puzzle*(23)
1.  6.67 Ben Whitmore
2.  6.90 dphdmn
3.  7.40 Osipov Aleksander


Spoiler



4.  10.27 YouCubing
5.  15.30 JackPfeifer
6.  15.49 dollarstorecubes
7.  17.25 nms777
8.  18.24 Amelia
9.  20.49 ProStar
10.  26.36 cuberkid10
11.  27.78 PingPongCuber
12.  27.93 ichcubegern
13.  28.01 BradenTheMagician
14.  30.54 Sean Hartman
15.  30.58 sporteisvogel
16.  34.32 freshcuber.de
17.  36.27 PotatoesAreUs
18.  36.97 drpfisherman
19.  37.78 Henry Lipka
20.  43.94 DGCubes
21.  1:00.29 milo black
22.  1:51.59 MatsBergsten
23.  5:31.09 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(6)
1.  42.80 YouCubing
2.  43.34 Jack314
3.  44.13 Bogdan


Spoiler



4.  52.63 fun at the joy
5.  DNF ProStar
5.  DNF Kit Clement


*Mirror Blocks*(18)
1.  20.74 ichcubegern
2.  29.35 Valken
3.  34.66 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  37.66 MattP98
5.  48.90 YouCubing
6.  52.26 T1_M0
7.  55.50 DhruvA
8.  55.88 DGCubes
9.  1:04.68 ProStar
10.  1:12.42 milo black
11.  1:13.70 nms777
12.  1:26.06 BenChristman1
13.  1:33.30 Raymos Castillo
14.  1:40.99 Antto Pitkänen
15.  1:44.39 drpfisherman
16.  2:06.00 oliver sitja sichel
17.  6:17.70 Jacck
18.  DNF PingPongCuber


*Curvy Copter*(8)
1.  1:57.10 TipsterTrickster
2.  4:02.73 ichcubegern
3.  4:14.12 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  5:13.56 drpfisherman
5.  5:15.53 Mike Hughey
6.  5:42.50 DGCubes
7.  8:58.55 Jacck
8.  10:08.36 One Wheel



*Contest results*(214)
1.  1268 Sean Hartman
2.  1220 OriginalUsername
3.  1184 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  1114 ichcubegern
5.  1036 Luke Garrett
5.  1036 JoXCuber
7.  1026 JO Cubing
8.  997 milo black
9.  987 Dream Cubing
10.  942 cuberkid10
11.  939 Rubadcar
12.  911 riz3ndrr
13.  906 JackPfeifer
14.  894 TipsterTrickster
15.  859 DGCubes
16.  841 RileyN23
17.  831 NathanaelCubes
18.  820 Khairur Rachim
19.  804 NewoMinx
19.  804 daniel678
21.  786 thecubingwizard
22.  777 Jscuber
23.  770 michaelxfy
24.  758 jancsi02
25.  738 BradyCubes08
26.  728 Logan
27.  705 dollarstorecubes
28.  697 MattP98
29.  694 BigBoyMicah
30.  693 MrKuba600
31.  676 PratikKhannaSkewb
32.  665 Antto Pitkänen
33.  655 abunickabhi
34.  654 remopihel
35.  650 Sub1Hour
36.  644 Pyra42
37.  629 BradenTheMagician
38.  625 Sameer Aggarwal
39.  617 G2013
40.  616 Ontricus
41.  607 trav1
42.  597 DhruvA
43.  584 drpfisherman
44.  583 Rollercoasterben
45.  575 fun at the joy
46.  559 MichaelNielsen
47.  556 Michał Krasowski
47.  556 mihnea3000
49.  530 tJardigradHe
50.  523 wuque man
51.  518 VIBE_ZT
52.  513 midnightcuberx
53.  509 Keenan Johnson
54.  506 Liam Wadek
55.  505 Clément B.
56.  501 KrokosB
57.  500 MCuber
58.  496 begiuli65
58.  496 Fred Lang
60.  457 Isaac Latta
61.  452 oliver sitja sichel
62.  449 [email protected]
63.  442 smackbadatskewb
64.  428 Kerry_Creech
65.  422 Cheng
66.  420 mista
67.  417 lumes2121
68.  415 ProStar
68.  415 boroc226han
70.  414 abhijat
71.  412 TheDubDubJr
72.  410 BLCuber8
73.  409 PingPongCuber
74.  399 d2polld
75.  392 Utkarsh Ashar
76.  388 CrispyCubing
77.  386 ExultantCarn
78.  384 Underwatercuber
79.  379 sigalig
80.  376 Cooki348
80.  376 SpiFunTastic
82.  360 Dylan Swarts
83.  359 turtwig
84.  355 Raymos Castillo
85.  348 bennettstouder
86.  346 ngmh
87.  342 Chris Van Der Brink
88.  328 AidanNoogie
89.  324 Henry Lipka
90.  321 brad711
91.  312 Alpha cuber
92.  311 Koen van Aller
93.  306 xyzzy
94.  304 jason3141
95.  302 jvier
96.  300 Keroma12
97.  298 nikodem.rudy
98.  296 Pixaler
99.  289 MarixPix
100.  287 Legomanz
101.  279 BraydenTheCuber
102.  271 Comvat
102.  271 JustinTimeCuber
104.  268 SmallTownCuber
105.  258 sqAree
106.  249 20luky3
107.  248 swankfukinc
108.  244 Jacck
109.  240 jihu1011
110.  232 colegemuth
111.  230 MatsBergsten
111.  230 revaldoah
113.  229 typeman5
113.  229 BMcCl1
115.  228 TheNoobCuber
116.  225 yourmotherfly
117.  224 Amelia
118.  222 Aadil- ali
119.  221 nms777
120.  220 50ph14
121.  219 Samuel Kevin
122.  218 BenChristman1
123.  216 Jaime CG
123.  216 eyeball321
125.  214 MartinN13
126.  211 Zeke Mackay
127.  210 CaptainCuber
128.  209 V.Kochergin
128.  209 wearephamily1719
130.  208 OriEy
131.  206 ican97
131.  206 Bogdan
133.  203 rnz.cuber
134.  200 One Wheel
135.  192 [email protected]
136.  185 topppits
137.  175 I'm A Cuber
138.  170 bandi72006
138.  170 Neb
140.  169 Petri Krzywacki
141.  168 typo56
142.  165 T1_M0
143.  160 N4Cubing
144.  158 TooBoredToThink
145.  156 SonofRonan
145.  156 tc kruber
147.  153 icubeslow434
148.  151 Valken
149.  148 [email protected]
149.  148 asacuber
151.  146 John Benwell
152.  142 rashyastr
153.  138 Matthew d
154.  136 freshcuber.de
155.  132 UnknownCanvas
155.  132 Coinman_
157.  131 Cube to Cube
158.  130 Lewis
159.  123 LoiteringCuber
160.  118 Nard Cubes
161.  117 camcuber
162.  109 skewbercuber
163.  104 RyuKagamine
164.  96 G0ingInsqne
165.  95 danvie
166.  93 xpoes
167.  88 Callan Wesson
168.  82 Lvl9001Wizard
169.  81 Mike Hughey
169.  81 elliottk_
171.  80 sascholeks
172.  76 trangium
173.  75 Master_Disaster
173.  75 Kit Clement
175.  72 Alexis1011
175.  72 rubyakdks kube
177.  69 ok cuber
178.  67 hyperbannanas
179.  65 urdeje
180.  60 Brayden Gilland
181.  55 Crimson The Dragon
181.  55 Pratyush Manas
183.  54 HKspeed.com
184.  51 sporteisvogel
185.  49 Andrew_Rizo
186.  48 elimescube
186.  48 jakgun0130
188.  47 MegaminxMan
189.  46 InlandEmpireCuber
190.  45 Jack314
191.  37 Teh Keng Foo
192.  36 MarkA64
193.  35 WoowyBaby
194.  31 MEF227
195.  29 tuga88
196.  27 davidr
197.  26 Awder
197.  26 Ben Whitmore
199.  25 dphdmn
200.  24 Janice_leslie
200.  24 Osipov Aleksander
202.  22 TheodorNordstrand
203.  20 1davey29
204.  17 Theo Leinad
205.  15 CreationUniverse
206.  14 Kanaya.solving
207.  12 Fgaming
208.  11 craccho
209.  10 PotatoesAreUs
210.  9 Mikikajek
211.  8 MuhammadIrfan
212.  7 astronomize
213.  6 pizzacrust
213.  6 Adalia samaira


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 25, 2020)

Just realized I forgot to announce last week's winner.

214 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 135!

That means our winner this week is *Nuuk cuber!* ! Congratulations!!


----------

